# hi im having some trouble with my african grey



## jodie_p (Feb 14, 2011)

hi let me start off by saying hello all and to say im a newby when it comes to forums so be patient haha 
im having trouble with my african grey parrot, he's strated to pick 
excessively :sad: wev treated him for mites, he cant be bored cos hes got like a million and one toys... we give him regular baths and showers, one thing that it might be is that my dad left home not so long ago and he was the parrots favourite (well apart from me). 

any help is appreciated cos i want the good old him back lol
thank you


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, I'm no expert but I had the very samething with my dad leaving home and he was the favorite. Ruby didn't start plucking but did become very loud, squarking, screaming and biting very hard!
I've managed to calm her down and become 'normal' again by spending alot of time with her, whether it was playing out of the cage or just talking to her. 
I've now managed a good bond with her though she does still bite now and again, just to warn though it isn't a quick fix, it has take me 2.5 years to get to this stage.
You also have to not let you dad see him or you will be back to square one.


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

im new to parrots myself, but could it be excessive bathing and showers?

try regular misting instead of an actual shower for a while see if it helps?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jodie_p said:


> hi let me start off by saying hello all and to say im a newby when it comes to forums so be patient haha
> im having trouble with my african grey parrot, he's strated to pick
> excessively :sad: wev treated him for mites, he cant be bored cos hes got like a million and one toys... we give him regular baths and showers, one thing that it might be is that my dad left home not so long ago and he was the parrots favourite (well apart from me).
> 
> ...


Feather plucking can be caused by many things, although it is more often blamed on boredom & mites. In fact, it is extremely rare, almost unheard of, that mites cause plucking. 

It could be caused by a nutritional deficiency, hormones, wing-clipping, poor humidity, or a change in routine. It could well be your dad's leaving that has started your Grey's feather destruction. 

You could try putting lots of natural fruit tree branches or willow branches in his cage for him to shred. You can literally pack the cage with branches, so that he has trouble getting around it without needing to destroy the branches.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bobbie said:


> im new to parrots myself, but could it be excessive bathing and showers?
> 
> try regular misting instead of an actual shower for a while see if it helps?


It won't be excessive bathing/showering. Grey Parrots get rained on pretty much daily in the wild, but you never see a plucked wild parrot.


----------



## jodie_p (Feb 14, 2011)

hi thank you all for your help il have ago with a few of your suggestions and let u know  x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Also, does anyone smoke around your parrot? Nicotine sticks to their feathers & this is another factor that can lead to feather plucking. You should never smoke around birds (well any animal IMO), & the same goes for using aerosols such as deoderants & air fresheners (plug-ins & sprays).


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The quicker you get the bird to a proper avian vet the better, as a company we have been part of the worlds biggest research project into the African grey, and in 8 out of 10 cases feather plucking is nutrition related, and can be reversed with the right regime inclusion. Rob at seers croft in Sussex would help, also James eatwell. The African grey is a flocking bird that originates from the grasslands and forests of west Africa with a very sturdy family coming from Congo. They live out in the grass lands and fly above the canopy. They can be regularly seen foraging by watering holes and scrubland. They also have a bare face! This is an indication of the extra need for D3 synthesis, bare skin and basking tendency in the wild shows a biological necessity for the captive bird. Please feel free to pm me your number if you want and I will run you through some care ideas, 

I wouldn't over worry as long as you catch it before it becomes habit

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------



## amanda.saunders (May 29, 2010)

*African Grey*

Hiya, and welcome to RFUK.
Affrican Grey's are one of the most complex of parrots because they are so intelligent. The bird will be wondering what is going on, if he/she was bonded with your dad then of course he/she is going to miss him. You say there is a million and one toys in the cage - WRONG, there should be no more than 5 toys in any cage and these should be swapped over at regular 4 week intervals, this stimulates the parrots brain and keeps it ( Sorry) occupied. Also over bathing and showering can cause excessive preening, which could be another why this has started. I only ever lightly mist the birds and only 2 times per week. Try spending more time with the bird, he/she may not like you very much right now, and to be honest they only tolerate other people until their "person" is around, you need to get him/her into a routine, parrots need this for a happy life. If she/he is biting you very hard, use a towel method until you are both comfortable. Please remember that you have the equivalent of a 3 year old child in a cage. they need a strong leader, take it as being at the top of the tree - The best higher level birds roost at the top of the tree the lesser birds are lower down. Right now according to your bird you are not even on the bottom branch. If you need me I will come out and assess the bird for you, for the cost of diesel - Wish I could do this free but cant afford to. pm if yo need any further assistance.
Mandy:2thumb:


----------

